# Photos of Boer/Nubian crosses



## nonconformist

Since this is the cross I am interested in and it seems to be what many do, it would be great to see some of your favorite examples. As soon as I have some I will be glad to share as well. Any photos of Boer crosses would be great for comparison though.

Thanks


----------



## peggy

I think there are a few on the forum that have this cross. Hope they show you some pics.


----------



## nancy d

Here's one, maybe.
She is Boer Nubian 50%


----------



## RPC

Freeney is 88% boer and 12% Nubian








Faith is 75% Boer and 25% Nubian








Almost all of my goats are Boer Nubian crosses so I could keep going but I do not have any that are 50/50 cross the lowest boer I have is 75% up to 97%. I have them in dappled, paint, or traditional.


----------



## newmama30+

the little guy that is my avitar is a nubian/boer cross....he was from the only nubian in our meat herd that I bought, and the percentage boer buck.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

love Freeney!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

My friend has a 50% Nubian 50% Boer cross that looks just like a leggy traditional boer.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

My boer/Nubian crosses look just like the first one pictured.


----------



## HoosierShadow

This is Ithma she's around 3 years old, taken about a week before she kidded twins









Her daughter Madison about 2 weeks old in january









Her buckling Flash about 2 weeks old in January









She got pregnant and kidded in Oct, thankfully she was fit and looked great, otherwise I would have been so upset on her getting bred back so soon.

Her twin boys a day old









all her kids were by the same fullblooded boer buck. I am very happy with how they have grown. We kept Madison and she is a big girl. The twin boys are almost 2 months old and they are BIG. She's a great mom, and has great milk supply.

Madison about a month and a half ago









If we buy another percentage doe vs fullblooded, then I want to stay with the Boer/Nubian cross as long as we have a doe like Ithma

Now, Trouble on the other hand is a year younger than Ithma, and is no where near her size, she's tall, but not very wide, and so therefore I assume she takes more after the nubian.
This was in summer of 2010 when we brought them home









This was taken a few months ago, besides a thick winter coat, nothing has changed









Her kids by the same buck Ithma's kids were by were IDENTICAL to Trouble in every way - color, build, etc. But oh my they were precious 









Trouble is bred for late Feb/early March to a meatier buck. I am hoping and praying for more red kids from her, a little more size, but if not no big deal, her kids didn't have trouble finding a new home


----------



## Itchysmom

I just have to say Candice that your kids are awesome!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HoosierShadow, your kids are SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## nancy d

Very nice Candice!
Hopefully here's 50%;


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are some examples of boer nubian crosses, the first 4 does in the pictures are 50% boer/nubian. They are the original 4 that we purchased to start or nubian cross adventure. The other pictures are offspring. We have been quit happy with them, although this past year we have decided to try to get more involved in full-bloods. so over the next couple years we will be comparing how we like the full-bloods compared to the crosses.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 5304fd4e7c


----------



## HoosierShadow

20kidsonhill said:


> Here are some examples of boer nubian crosses, the first 4 does in the pictures are 50% boer/nubian. They are the original 4 that we purchased to start or nubian cross adventure. The other pictures are offspring. We have been quit happy with them, although this past year we have decided to try to get more involved in full-bloods. so over the next couple years we will be comparing how we like the full-bloods compared to the crosses.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 5304fd4e7c


Pretty goats you have there  One of your does has similar marking to a kiko/boer kid we had last year and sold this past spring, she was soooo pretty 

My husband said our 75% boer boys/25% nubian are 50lbs maybe a little more and they will be 3 months old in a week and a half. They are big boys  We only grain them a little in the evenings, and they have grass hay, so we're quite pleased with how they have grown - Ithma has done such a good job as a mama


----------



## packhillboers

Beautiful goats and photos. Candice, you take wonderful photos and have beautiful colored goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very nice goats..... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers

Here are a few of our Nubian/Boer mixes. Mostly Boer. The mothers of these kids are 88% Boer and the kids were bred to full blood Boer. Our Nubian/mix does were dis-budded.


----------



## Bit of Everything

I have 2 boer/nubian doelings born this March. I think they took after the Nubian side more then the Boer side. I've been trying to figure out if I'll breed them to my Purebred Nubian buck or my Purebred Boer buck. Either way I'll have 50% kids since I couldn't get papers for the girls.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Merry I appreciate it! Your goats are beautiful! I love that doe, she looks nice and filled out. Our does are a thinner build, especially Ithma's younger sister, Trouble. It does look like your girl and Ithma have very similar heads.
Your red twins are cute! The one closest to the camera reminds me of our red boy when he was younger  

Sherry - I love their ears! Looks like someone ran out of paint and used some spray paint on them!


----------



## Bit of Everything

Thanks! They do have cute marked ears.


----------



## shibby7

I really like the boer/Nubian crosses.
Here's some of mine:
(Excuse Maddy's ears, she got frost bite at another home)


----------



## nancy d

Shibby she's quite a sight, beautiful! LOVE her horns! What's Maddy's age?


----------



## shibby7

We actually aren't sure of her age. She came from a friend of ours who got her from someone else. Going by her teeth, older then 5, but that's all we know. She produces some of our best kids every year, this year she had twin doelings :leap: , and both are dappled!


----------



## kccjer

This is a photo of my Boer/nubian cross Cinnamon with her kikoX baby this year. I have no idea what Cinn's percentage is. I think she looks more nubian and she is smaller than some boers, but throws fantastic babies.


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## SDBoerGoats

OMGOSH you have gorgeous goats! We have a Boer/Kiko cross that looks just like the spotted one I saw at the top of the page. Most of our does are fullbloods with a couple of percentages, one being the Boer/kiko and the other a Boer/Nubian. If I can find a pic of Spicey I will post it. She has beautiful kids.


----------



## AshleyD

One of my first goats I ever owned. His name was Aster, he is a Nubian/boer cross

http://i.imgur.com/oxlM6.jpg


----------

